# Does anyone not get their cockapoo clipped??



## NikkiAndMarley

Just wondering if anyone leaves their dog's coat natural rather than getting them cut? I have bumped into a couple of people who say they don't get their cockapoo's cut but I haven't actually seen their dogs. Im just curious as I love Marley's coat as it is and so far it's really quite easy to manage, he is only 7 months so I realise there is time for his coat to change still and become more difficult to manage but if it stays manageable I think I'd really like to keep it as it is! I brush him daily and he's great with it, actually if he's feeling sleepy he loves it and drifts off to sleep, so daily brushing isn't a problem. I just can't imagine him without his beautiful shaggy coat! 

Any advice and prior experience would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks!


----------



## dmgalley

Jake had a beautiful puppy coat. He never got one Matt until about ten months. I swear one day he was just suddenly covered. It was terrible. I had really started to think he was the exception. 
Now I keep him short because he gets hot and until his adult coat is all the way in. Not sure how long that takes but I have been told it gets a bit better after that. 
With Willow I plan to enjoy her puppy coat while I can.
Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Hfd

Same with Billy - was a dream up until around 10 months when he started to Matt and could barely see out of his eyes. I didn't want him cut but afterwards I looked back at pics and he looked a bit daft! 
He is clipped every 3 months at the groomers now and I keep on top of his face inbetween


----------



## kendal

It depends on the coat, most cockapoos have a woolly coat that if you don't clip the matt up and cause suffering to the dog. Others have very thing coats that require very little grooming but it's pot luck. It depends on the dog, and depends on the time you have to spend brushing the coat determines the length. Some people cope 2 years with a full coat then give up and get it trimmed to a more manageable length. Others need it done before their dog is a year old. 


But most cockapoos will need cut at some point. 


Even if you do keep a full coat, you need to trim the eyes, bum and paw pads. 
Eyes so they can see and don't get an eye infection
Bubble so they Han poo as the hair can get caught up and almost every owner have found their don't trying to poo only to deceiver the hair has blocked the back end. 
And paw pads so the don't get dirt and hair matting up like a horse getting a stone stuck in its hoof, painful to walk on. Also gives them better grim on laminate flooring, and they don't bring in as much dirt on their feet.


----------



## DB1

Dudley has a half trim, never had clippers on him (except under feet) but has had head, legs, underneath and now a bit of his rear trimmed - BUT - (quite a big but) I am on a grooming course and hope to be a professional groomer, I have a grooming table and have spent lots on different brushes and he is on that table twice a week for a thorough groom with smaller daily grooms. I know I couldn't maintain his coat as it is without all of that, as others have said, you think you are keeping up with it then one day they suddenly have the most horrendous matts. I love keeping his coat slightly longer but even I am thinking I may have to take the plunge and give him a shorter cut before our holiday - 2 weeks of sea and sand with no grooming table!! worried I would have to scalp him when we got home if I left it longer.


----------



## wilfiboy

Kendal can you remember who or where the picture will be of the woman who hadn't had her dog clipped . I'm sure he was black and about 3, I think the picture she posted he was near some rocks on a beach ...... There's a challenge


----------



## kendal

I know jandaz have a cockapoo that has a silky coat more like that of a tibetan terrier. he has never been clipped.


----------



## dio.ren

I didn't want to get Molly clipped because I loved her shaggy look. But bit the bullet this past weekend and got her cut short. It's is so much better and so much easier to look after this way. She is only 7 months but she was starting to get matts in her armpits. Plus i'm sure she will be a lot cooler now that it's getting warm. Another plus is when she rolls around in the grass etc...she doesn't get half the stuff caught in her fur it's great


----------



## wilfiboy

I think the weather forces you really when they are panting and warm, even if you like the coat long x


----------



## kendal

There are debates on whether or not the length of coat realy makes them hotter. some groomers in america have said they have seen some of your artic breeds like huskys and samoyeds going into shick becuase they have been shaved and the body isnt used to the direct heat, they say the coat insulates keeping them cool in the summer aswell as warm in the winter. 


So its realy mire down the coat care, keeping it brushed out and clean to keep the air flow in the coat. 

Sent from my GT-I9001 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JoJo

I agree with above.. cockapoos do have different coat types and textures .. I think as long as you are commited to really staying on top of the condition of the coat, go ahead keep it long, but please do comb through it to the skin as matts can get out of control very quickly and it is cruel to see a dog covered in matts, ask any groomer. 

I love the look of a full coat, but it has to be maintained and cared for, which takes much effort. I would not grow my dogs coat unless I could hand on heart say it was matt free.... I have a thing abouts matts ... hate them  

I would rather see a short clipped happy and cared for cockapoo than a long coat matted uncared for cockapoo


----------



## NikkiAndMarley

Thanks everyone for your advice  I guess I'll just enjoy his coat as it is for now and see what happens as he gets older. Never a single matt as yet and I certainly won't be leaving it long if it does become matted and unmanageable but I guess we'll just wait and see how he turns out! Either way I know he'll be gorgeous natural or clipped  x


----------



## JasperBlack

Jasper is 10 months now. I have clipped him short during the time he didnt like the comb much but he doesn't mind it now at all! His coat is about 2inches in places poss 3. No matts yet but I comb to the skin every other day. I love him long but if it matts I will clip him shorter. Plus summers on its way hopefully and my poor baby will be so hot under all that fur. As long as you keep a close eye out for matts everything should be fine.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

